# So i went to watch G.I Joe...



## ralphy1976 (Aug 10, 2009)

...and i am ashamed really....but AMERICA saved the day again...


----------



## Scali (Aug 10, 2009)

Hehe, yea, G.I. Joe is a remnant of the super-chauvinist 80s (probably a result of the cold war and the communist 'threat', with the US presenting itself as the Promised Land, the ultimate democrats, keeping the world safe from the Reds)... G.I. Joe, a real American hero!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 10, 2009)

I liked the cartoon when I was a kid, and I'll see this when it comes out on DVD, but I really don't want to waste my time/money seeing this in theatres. It looks _really_ dumb, and this is me we're talking about. I love dumb shit.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 10, 2009)

I hate big summer movies and usually avoid them like the plague as I always feel I've wasted my cash seeing them then I spend the next week or so foaming at the mouth ranting to anyone about how crap it was BUT.......I loved this!

It had it's bad points due to the handling of one of the characters and some needless CGI on Destro which would have been much better if they had used prosthetics, someone dies too which I was definitely not very happy about (no one dies in G.I. Joe ever....NO ONE!) but I'm pretty sure they can bullshit their way out of it if they do a sequel. 
The ending was pretty cool too and the way it set up the sequel was quite interesting and definitely not what I expected, It was basically a mish mash of X-Men, James Bond a few elements of Metal Gear Solid thrown in and a slight sprinkling of cheese on top.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 10, 2009)

the only reason I want to see this is for Sienna Miller


----------



## Scali (Aug 10, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> the only reason I want to see this is for Sienna Miller


 
Or is that two reasons?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 10, 2009)

Geee eyeee joooooooe


----------



## JakeRI (Aug 10, 2009)

movie sucked, except for the clevage


----------



## synrgy (Aug 10, 2009)

I went and saw this on Friday. I have officially avoided seeing Transformers 2 completely, so I thought I'd earned myself an awesomely bad summer blockbuster.

Here's the thing: My friends and I went in *expecting* to be laughing uncontrollably the whole time at how cheesy and awful it would be.

We laughed, but only a little.

It's in that sense that the movie was disappointing, in that it was actually _kind of good_..

Not great, so don't misunderstand me. Could it have been better? Fuck yeah. Was it worth it for the nostalgic value alone? Fuck yeah. Had I not been *really* high at the time would I have enjoyed it as much? Probably. 

It was good fun, honestly. The entire premise of GI Joe is completely absurd to begin with, so you put aside any hopes for reality before you walk into the theater.

All that being said, there were some scenes that reminded me WAY too much of Team America: World Police. I almost started singing in the theater -- "America.. FUCK YEAH!!"

50% Knowing + 25% Blue lasers + 25% Red lasers = The Battle.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 12, 2009)

Is it true this is in the movie?



> Joe stabs a fresh corpse in the head with a needle, and exposits the following:
> 
> &#8220;The brain stays alive for a few minutes. I am downloading the brain waves and making a picture of their thoughts.&#8221;



And that at one point Norton Anti-virus pops up to thwart them when they're trying to hack into a computer that controls the world's nuclear weapons?


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 12, 2009)

synrgy said:


> All that being said, there were some scenes that reminded me WAY too much of Team America: World Police. I almost started singing in the theater -- "America.. FUCK YEAH!!"


 
Absolutely true, especially the Paris bit!!!!!



GazPots said:


> Is it true this is in the movie?
> 
> 
> 
> And that at one point Norton Anti-virus pops up to thwart them when they're trying to hack into a computer that controls the world's nuclear weapons?


 
indeed it is true..i am not sure about Norton [anti] Virus though...

by the way, who is Sienna Miller?


----------



## Scali (Aug 12, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> by the way, who is Sienna Miller?


 
Baroness


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 12, 2009)

oh..and the good red head one?


----------



## Scali (Aug 12, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> oh..and the good red head one?


 
Scarlett? That's Rachel Nichols.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 12, 2009)

ah ok, so that's who they are...i've heard / read about Scar_symmetry & Caugthinamosh getting lusty just by mentioning their name...

i must say thought : no nakedness in GI.JOE i was impressed!!!!


----------



## BurialWithin (Aug 12, 2009)

i saw it last night and the movie itself was pretty good but Channing Tatum is a horrible horrible actor. I mean really??? I love Dennis Quaid but not in this movie he was bad too....


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 12, 2009)

what role was channing tatum playing...i suck at actor's name!!!!

Dennis quaid was the president of the USA right?


----------



## yingmin (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm afraid to see this movie because of how bad it's certain to be. Michael Bay already trampled one of my treasured childhood TV memories twice, and I'm not sure I could handle losing GI Joe, too.

Also, PvPonline Archive Joeing is Half The Battle


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 12, 2009)

i didn't know what to expect seeing this move, i didn't luv it, but i liked it, it was like watching a big bucdget live action version of a cartoon

"you can call me.......COMMANDER"

BHAHAHAHAHAHAHA fuckin gold


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Aug 12, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> what role was channing tatum playing...i suck at actor's name!!!!
> 
> Dennis quaid was the president of the USA right?



Channing was Duke


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 13, 2009)

I saw this movie last night


the words "team america" came to mind because it was pretty much a live action version of it minus awsome doll crap/piss sex and kim jong ill


----------



## GazPots (Aug 15, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> Absolutely true, especially the Paris bit!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahaha, this movie sounds epicly stupid. I MUST see it.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Aug 15, 2009)

metallisuk said:


> I saw this movie last night
> 
> 
> the words "team america" came to mind because it was pretty much a live action version of it minus awsome doll crap/piss sex and kim jong ill



actually i reckon if they had added some scato / piss / crap sex to it it would have been much more intertaining!!!

i would pay to see Sienna Miller getting a turd on a face!!!!


----------

